# home studio equipments?



## funkxjyoo (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi! 
I'm planning on setting up a home studio and I have no idea where to begin. 
Can anyone give me an idea with what lights I should get and flashes and all other must-purchase equipments?

An equipment list and links will be very helpful! 


Thank you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2013)

Budget? 

Dedicated space (permanent setup) or ad hoc (set up / tear down as needed)? If the former, look at wall-mounted background roll paper, ceiling mounts for monolights, etc. If the latter, a portable backdrop setup. In both cases, light stands, reflectors, flashes (or monolights), soft boxes, etc.

Maybe build a home studio cyclorama?


----------



## funkxjyoo (Jun 28, 2013)

No budget but would like to keep it minimal.

Any specific brand recommendations for equipments? 

Thank you!


----------



## thepancakeman (Jun 28, 2013)

If you just google "lighting kit" you will find plenty of retailers (and some manufacturers) have created bundled/pre-packaged kits specifically for this kind of purpose.


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 28, 2013)

Basically you can divide studio equipment in different categories :

- The light heads /generators
- Light diffusion and reflecting
- Light Stands, backgrounds and holding accessories

Be aware that studio equipment can become quickly expensive and bulky. 

The minimum requirement is 2 flashes and tripods, and two umbrellas, but I would recommend to begin with a (big) softbox instead of one umbrella. 3 flashes allows much more possibilities.

You must choose as well between 3 main categories of flashes : 

- Compact heads (enough for most people)
- Separate heads and generators (more powerful and expensive)
- Battery powered flashes (useful if you plan to set your studio outside, for portraits or wedding jobs).

More infos about what you plan to do would be helpful. You should as well have an idea about the brands available in your country, you may need some service. A brand well distributed with a good reputation is an important consideration.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jun 28, 2013)

1. Purchase this book: Speedliter's Handbook: Learning to Craft Light with Canon Speedlites 

2. Read everything on http://strobist.blogspot.com/

3. Purchase a portable stand, a 42 inch pass through umbrella, an umbrella bracket and use what ever speedlite you already have

4. Make 10,000 images and review


----------



## thepancakeman (Jun 28, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Budget?
> 
> Dedicated space (permanent setup) or ad hoc (set up / tear down as needed)? If the former, look at wall-mounted background roll paper, ceiling mounts for monolights, etc. If the latter, a portable backdrop setup. In both cases, light stands, reflectors, flashes (or monolights), soft boxes, etc.
> 
> Maybe build a home studio cyclorama?



Uh, you for got the NSFW tag... :-[


----------

